# Visitor in my shop



## rusty (Feb 20, 2011)

Look closely near the bottom of the wood heater, ermine weasel in winter coat paying a friendly visit.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Where there is one there is more. Nice looking healthy animal. 

I like the heaters too. I'm envious. 8)


----------



## Irons (Feb 20, 2011)

You shouldn't have any problems with rats or mice as long as the Ermine hangs out. We had one move in under the shed and it cleaned house in no time.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 20, 2011)

From the looks of where he's hanging out (buy the heater) he's pretty smart too!

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Rusty said he is training him to keep the fireplace stoked with wood. :roll: 

He said he dosen't trust himself around fires, remember the other shop he burnt down. :shock: 

With all the sun shinning in are you sure you have a roof on that place? :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2011)

That's way, way cool! 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Feb 28, 2011)

That's amazing you were able to get a photo I've only ever saw one. It ran across my yard and never appeared again.


----------

